# Super zebra.



## Derekw (Aug 10, 2019)

Received my new little super zebra today , shout out to @Shire pythons for the friendly service , payment plan , communication and fast shipping. 

Meet Aurelius ( The golden one ) the newest member of the family. Currently giving him time to settle in and chill out a little bit for a week or so before i handle him for the first time. He is in quarantine with a entire room to himself


----------



## Neil j (Aug 10, 2019)

His a Beauty mate.


----------



## Melmy (Aug 10, 2019)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 10, 2019)

good stuff


----------



## Shire pythons (Aug 10, 2019)

Thanks mate appreciate it! Thank you for not wasting my time and keeping up with payments , was a pleasure.. cracking super zebra that one enjoy


----------



## Derekw (Aug 10, 2019)

Shire pythons said:


> Thanks mate appreciate it! Thank you for not wasting my time and keeping up with payments , was a pleasure.. cracking super zebra that one enjoy


Thanks mate.
Not trying to pump anyones sales or anything but my first experience with a breeder @Shire pythons was great. A honest bloke if you stick to you comments.
[doublepost=1565424014,1565423964][/doublepost]


Bl69aze said:


> good stuff


Cheers man!
A beautiful animal.
[doublepost=1565424047][/doublepost]


Neil j said:


> His a Beauty mate.


Thank you


----------



## Mick666 (Aug 20, 2019)

love it, I'm still a year off making these. I can't wait.


----------



## Derekw (Aug 20, 2019)

He is a lovely animal mate but has some serious attitude. I really hope he will calm down and i can show him to people. Atm he snaps at anything that moves and is even snappy when i have him on my hand lol.


----------



## Shire pythons (Aug 20, 2019)

Just cop a few bites and show him off i say


----------



## Derekw (Aug 20, 2019)

Shire pythons said:


> Just cop a few bites and show him off i say


Im starting to wonder if he isnt happy in his enclosure actually. Might look at getting him something bigger this weekend with some more roon to move around.


----------



## Shire pythons (Aug 21, 2019)

Its not the enclosure . Moving him again already wont make him any more chill thats for sure! Just keep feeding him and as he gets some more size the confidence will come . Had plenty of angry jungles and only thing that calms them is size imo


----------



## Derekw (Aug 21, 2019)

Shire pythons said:


> Its not the enclosure . Moving him again already wont make him any more chill thats for sure! Just keep feeding him and as he gets some more size the confidence will come . Had plenty of angry jungles and only thing that calms them is size imo


Ok so leave him in a 21L tub for now? It just looks so small in there for him.


----------



## Shire pythons (Aug 21, 2019)

Yeah his siblings are still in smaller tubs than thst for now.. juveniles do alot better in smaller tubs . No matter what you do he is gonna bite , the super zebras ive bred have all been agro simple as that. Only way they will calm down is with age/size . Most of the ones i have still bite everytime i handle without fail but after the first bite they relax a little..my asvice is just persevere with being bitten and handle occasionally until he stops biting


----------



## Derekw (Aug 21, 2019)

Shire pythons said:


> Yeah his siblings are still in smaller tubs than thst for now.. juveniles do alot better in smaller tubs . No matter what you do he is gonna bite , the super zebras ive bred have all been agro simple as that. Only way they will calm down is with age/size . Most of the ones i have still bite everytime i handle without fail but after the first bite they relax a little..my asvice is just persevere with being bitten and handle occasionally until he stops biting


Alright man i will just keep doing what i am doing and with any luck after a yr or so he will calm down. His parents are pretty tame yeah?


----------



## Shire pythons (Aug 21, 2019)

Yeah both are easily handled . Havent been bitten by either mate
[doublepost=1566376347,1566376296][/doublepost]All the other jungles and zebs are handling great . Just the supers are ruthless !


----------



## Derekw (Aug 21, 2019)

Shire pythons said:


> Yeah both are easily handled . Havent been bitten by either mate
> [doublepost=1566376347,1566376296][/doublepost]All the other jungles and zebs are handling great . Just the supers are ruthless !


Well im just gunna get him out after dinner and let him bite the [email protected] out me then repeat over and over again lol.


----------



## Shire pythons (Aug 22, 2019)

Thats the spirit mate !!


----------

